# Looking for Safety Kayakers for this weekend....



## skifatskis (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Clear Creek Rafting Co. in Idaho Springs is looking for safety kayakers for this weekend and maybe longer. If you want to get paid to kayak this weekend give Dale a call at 303-567-1000.

See you on the river.


----------

